# Are you an author or writer?



## mycrofft (Jan 2, 2012)

Just asking, but how many folks here are writing something besides IM's and "OMG"? Lesson plans, books, articles, theses, even a serious journal.
And have you been paid for publication?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm neither.  I am a reader.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 2, 2012)

Author.  I write some fiction.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2012)

I've written SOPs if that counts.


----------



## Joe (Jan 2, 2012)

After some of the pcr's I've written this shift I feel like a comic book writer! And I get paid for it!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 2, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Just asking, but how many folks here are writing something besides IM's and "OMG"? Lesson plans, books, articles, theses, even a serious journal.
> And have you been paid for publication?



I edit textbooks for medical accuracy for a major publisher.

I have 1 published study and one that will be published in March. I am coauthor of 3 more under review. 

I have been acknowledged for my contributions specially in 2 publishd medical papers.

I am the lead author on a study on the treatmnet and complications of thoracic and abd aneurysm, which is still in the writing stage, and I am doing the original research phase for my PhD dissertaion on the molecular and biochemical processes of shock states.

and I also cook.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 2, 2012)

Unpublished author of novels at this stage....soon to be amended as Im going to self publish this year.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 2, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I edit textbooks for medical accuracy for a major publisher.
> 
> I have 1 published study and one that will be published in March. I am coauthor of 3 more under review.
> 
> ...



Oh is that all?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh is that all?



gotta do something on my spare time


----------



## silver (Jan 2, 2012)

Currently have a paper under review that I am a co-author on.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a blog.

I have a picture that was published as the back cover of a student run magazine at school. 

I had to write a thesis paper for grad school.


----------



## firetender (Jan 2, 2012)

don't get me started!

85 articles with about 20,000 views on ezinearticles.com all about the healing arts.

Movie that opened the 1994 Santa Barbara Int'l Film Festival.

Two websites, EMS blogger

and, of course, the book...self-published


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 4, 2012)

I write educational material at EMSBasics.com,
Have an article pending publication in EMS World in the next couple months, and have written some other continuing education material.
Also have a philosophy paper pending publication sometime this quarter, and have done a good bit of other writing, some of which is available on my personal site.

Always up to something. Lose my mind if I'm not writing.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Of and on I'm working on a really really bad sci fi book. Mostly off lately.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

I really want to blog my way through medic school, just for my own sanity. 

But have no idea how to start.


----------



## enjoynz (Jan 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Of and on I'm working on a really really bad sci fi book. Mostly off lately.



It gets like that at times bigbaldguy...
My first novel took 9 months to write..the second one has been a year and a 1/2 and I'm still only a 3rd of the way through writing it.
I find like most of the arts..you have to be in the right mood to be creative.


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 4, 2012)

Brandon Oto said:


> I write educational material at EMSBasics.com,
> Have an article pending publication in EMS World in the next couple months, and have written some other continuing education material.
> Also have a philosophy paper pending publication sometime this quarter, and have done a good bit of other writing, some of which is available on my personal site.
> 
> Always up to something. Lose my mind if I'm not writing.



MY ANUS IS BLEEDING!

now I want to read about shock lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I really want to blog my way through medic school, just for my own sanity.
> 
> But have no idea how to start.




http://wordpress.com/

Click on "get started here."

Follow instructions.

Write first post.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> http://wordpress.com/
> 
> Click on "get started here."
> 
> ...



Haha thanks.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Haha thanks.



I did it. Haha


----------



## fast65 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I did it. Haha



Well where is our link?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well where is our link?



Once I get it all set up I'll share.


----------



## epipusher (Jan 4, 2012)

This would be a perfect thread for usafmedic, as I'm sure he has written several books over a wide variety of topics.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Once I get it all set up I'll share.



I certainly hope so


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 5, 2012)

I wrote this letter to penthouse once, it was published too....


----------

